# Homemade Smoked Butter



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

First I posted this in cheese making as there is not a real place to post about making homemade butter. If Admin feels it need to go in a better spot please move it.

Homemade Smoked Butter

Ingredients:
Heavy Whipping Cream (or Cream)
Salt (Optional) or Smoked Salt (Still Optional)

Since anyone can take a stick of store bought butter and cold smoke it I wanted to try something different.

I started my first attempt with a quart of heavy whipping cream sourced from the local grocery store.








I put the heavy whipping cream on a glass baking dish. Do NOT let your wife see you do this! (Don't worry.. the smoke comes off the glass quite easily with dish soap).

Into the smoker the cream went for 90 minutes at 175F. This keeps it under the boiling point of 212F.







Every 20 minutes I stirred the cream to break the surface tension and allow it to collect more smoke throughout.

After 90 minutes pull it out of the smoker and let it cool down to room temp before pouring into a quart mason jar.







I split mine in two batches. So I poured two cups into 1 mason jar and the other two cups into a second mason jar. These both went unto the refrigerator for 90 minutes to cool while I was working on other experiments.

I pulled out the Kitchen Aid mixer and put the stainless steel bowl in the freezer for 10 minutes to get it cold.







I poured in the first 2 cups of smoked cream and using the wire whisk attachment, I started whipping the cream at speed 7. My mixer has 10 speeds for reference.







You can see it starting to thicken up.







The first time it took me around 25 minutes for it to get from whipped cream to where the solids separated from the liquids.







At this point I had a bowl of ice water ready and put the solids in a cheesecloth and squeezed out most of the remaining butter milk. Then rinsed the cheesecloth filled with the butter in the cold water to rinse off any remaining buttermilk.







I then added 1/4 teaspoon of smoked Kosher salt and mixed the butter together.







I then formed it into a log shape and put in the freezer to solidify.








I used the first bit of butter to finish off a smoked reverse seared Tomahawk Steak that I recently posted about.








PART TWO:

Since I now know I can make butter, it's time to play with it.

For this round, I am using the remaining two cups of smoked heavy whipping cream and two cups of cream for two batches of Compound Butter.







This time I repeated putting the mixer bowl in the freezer for 10 minutes but I started the mixer on speed 8.

Batch #2  is Heavy Whipping Cream. This took 20 minutes to come together.







A Chipotle Pepper was diced along with 1/4 teaspoon of smoked Kosher Salt and 2 Tablespoons of Lime Juice was added.







The butter was them mixed by hand and formed into .ore of a butter stick shape. Wrapped in wax paper then into the freezer to set.







Batch #3 is Cream from glass bottle.

This batch took 15 minutes to separate at Speed 8 on the mixer.

This time, after the ice water rinse, I put the butter back into the mixer and added 2 tablespoons of Lime juice,  1/4 teaspoon of smoked Kosher Salt and 1/2 of a Jalapeño that was minced.







After running it in the mixer for 15 seconds or so.







Way better distribution! Again shaped into a butter stick shape and wrapped in wax paper for a trip to the freezer.







After being in the freezer to set, I pulled out both sticks and wrapped them in fresh wax paper and the Lime Juice had made the original wax paper soggy.













Conclusion:

Homemade Smoked Butter is fantastic and the flavor combinations are endless! You do NOT have to add the salt to the butter. It will be perfectly fine without it.

Should be kept in refrigerator and used within a week or so. It can be kept in the freezer for 3 months.

The higher quality Cream is preferred but is more costly AND I had to pay a $2 deposit on each of the bottles I bought!

This is not a new thing. Clearly butter has been made for a LONG time.. I recall seeing butter churners as a kid and I've heard stories of people shaking mason jars of cream until it separates but this is by far the fastest way I can see at this point!

Thanks for making it this far!

For entertainment I recorded Batch #3 so that you can see how it goes from whipped cream to magically separated solids and liquids. The video is at 2 Times speed to shorten the time down to about 1 minute 23 seconds.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

chopsaw


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 11, 2021)

I like it...


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks Charlie . I've watched videos of the mason jar method , and my son said he did it in chemistry class . Been wanting to try it for awhile now . Stand mixer sounds like a good method .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2021)

Nice Job, Charlie!!
And Great Step by Step !!
Like.

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 11, 2021)

Wow.  Great tutorial.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I like it...



Thank you!



chopsaw said:


> Thanks Charlie . I've watched videos of the mason jar method , and my son said he did it in chemistry class . Been wanting to try it for awhile now . Stand mixer sounds like a good method .



I don't know how long other methods take but 15 minutes is totally acceptable to me. It doesn't have to be smoked but it's definitely worth it.



Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Charlie!!
> And Great Step by Step !!
> Like.
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear!



thirdeye said:


> Wow.  Great tutorial.



Thank you!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 11, 2021)

Great job Charlie! Thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Great job Charlie! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Ryan



Thank you and you're welcome!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 11, 2021)

This is Awesome....well done.

We going to have to nickname you Amish charlie


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> This is Awesome....well done.
> 
> We going to have to nickname you Amish charlie



You should learn how to do this to go with all that bread you're making!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 11, 2021)

Very interesting.  Great job Charlie. I really enjoyed this post and the tomahawk post also. Like, big time!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Very interesting.  Great job Charlie. I really enjoyed this post and the tomahawk post also. Like, big time!


Thank you!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jul 11, 2021)

Very cool!  I do remember making butter as kid from the skimmed cream from the Jersey I hand milked every am at 5:30....thanks for the rekindled memory!!!!lol


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 11, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Very cool!  I do remember making butter as kid from the skimmed cream from the Jersey I hand milked every am at 5:30....thanks for the rekindled memory!!!!lol



Thank you and you're welcome. 

Luckily I never had to do that as a kid and as an adult I have technology and machinery on my side! Haha


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 12, 2021)

chopsaw
  - hopefully you get to make your butter soon! It'll be great for the flat top - can't wait to see what "compounds" you come up with too!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 12, 2021)

That does look very interesting. Thanks for posting !


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 12, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> That does look very interesting. Thanks for posting !



Thank you! And you're welcome!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 19, 2021)

That's F'in sweet man! I am going to have to try this sometime. Very cool thanks for posting!


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 19, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> That's F'in sweet man! I am going to have to try this sometime. Very cool thanks for posting!



Thank you!

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Brian11B (Aug 5, 2021)

This has peaked my interest. Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 5, 2021)

Brian11B said:


> This has peaked my interest. Thank you for the tutorial.



My pleasure! Let me know how it works out for you!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2021)

Nicely done and the compound flavorings sound good. I've  had to make Butter a couple of times when Whipping Cream went too far, Ooops. I added salt for flavor and it's a preservative.
A twist that has intrigued me is seeing Fermented Butter on cooking shows. The Cream is left exposed to air at room temp, until is sours and thickens naturally. I think I would want more control over the invading bacteria. 4 Tablespoons Cultured Buttermilk per Quart of Cream, rested 12 to 18 hours at room temp, makes a  nicely tangy, thickened cream, aka Creme Fraiche. I'm thinking this would make for an interesting twist on regular butter...JJ


----------



## kilo charlie (Aug 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Nicely done and the compound flavorings sound good. I've  had to make Butter a couple of times when Whipping Cream went too far, Ooops. I added salt for flavor and it's a preservative.
> A twist that has intrigued me is seeing Fermented Butter on cooking shows. The Cream is left exposed to air at room temp, until is sours and thickens naturally. I think I would want more control over the invading bacteria. 4 Tablespoons Cultured Buttermilk per Quart of Cream, rested 12 to 18 hours at room temp, makes a  nicely tangy, thickened cream, aka Creme Fraiche. I'm thinking this would make for an interesting twist on regular butter...JJ



Thank you!

Looking forward to seeing you do this and what crazy dish you use it in!


----------

